# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Prelievi acconti utili SNC

## orbietmorbi

Una società SNC - con contabilità semplificata - ha dato in affitto l'unico immobile strumentale di proprietà a terzi e percepisce regolare canone mensile.
L'amministratore unico, mensilmente, preleva 2700 euro e distribuisce in contanti 900 euro per ogni socio come acconto utile - esaurendo, a fine anno, tutti gli utili maturati. 
Le mie domande sono le seguenti: 
1) I prelievi in acconto utili fatti dall'amministratore della SNC sono regolari o possono essere contestati dall'ADE?
2) I prelievi superiori ai 1000 euro da parte dell'amministratore sono regolari o c'è il rischio della sanzione superati i 1000 euro?
3) Gli acconti che l'amministratore dà mensilmente ai soci - in contanti - per le proprie esigenze quotidiane e familiari possono essere contestati dall'ADE come frazionamento dell'importo unico? 
4) Vanno fatte le ritenute d'acconto sugli acconti utili?
5) Non è mai stata fatta l'assemblea dei soci per approvare bilanci e ripartire la distribuzione degli utili (che avveniva solo con gli acconti degli utili); quindi non è stata mai registrata alcuna deliberazione dell'assemblea all'ADE. Si può sanare la cosa? 
Attendo vostri ragguagli, 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) Le snc, come le srl del resto, non possono erogare acconti su utili non ancora conseguiti ; pertanto questi sono assolutamente illegittimi 
2) Per i prelievi non si pone rischio della sanzione anche superati i 1000 euro
3) vd risposta 2
4) Sì, ma ripeto si tratta di operazione illegittima a monte
5) Si deve sanare.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Una società SNC - con contabilità semplificata - ha dato in affitto l'unico immobile strumentale di proprietà a terzi e percepisce regolare canone mensile.
> L'amministratore unico, mensilmente, preleva 2700 euro e distribuisce in contanti 900 euro per ogni socio come acconto utile - esaurendo, a fine anno, tutti gli utili maturati. 
> Le mie domande sono le seguenti: 
> 1) I prelievi in acconto utili fatti dall'amministratore della SNC sono regolari o possono essere contestati dall'ADE?
> 2) I prelievi superiori ai 1000 euro da parte dell'amministratore sono regolari o c'è il rischio della sanzione superati i 1000 euro?
> 3) Gli acconti che l'amministratore dà mensilmente ai soci - in contanti - per le proprie esigenze quotidiane e familiari possono essere contestati dall'ADE come frazionamento dell'importo unico? 
> 4) Vanno fatte le ritenute d'acconto sugli acconti utili?
> 5) Non è mai stata fatta l'assemblea dei soci per approvare bilanci e ripartire la distribuzione degli utili (che avveniva solo con gli acconti degli utili); quindi non è stata mai registrata alcuna deliberazione dell'assemblea all'ADE. Si può sanare la cosa? 
> Attendo vostri ragguagli, 
> grazie

  
Il problema di ammettere la possibilità di prelevare in conto anticipo utili in una Snc (fatto escluso in una Srl) trova la sua soluzione nell'art. 2303 del codice civile. La norma si intitola:  *Limiti alla distribuzione degli utili.*  
E stabilisce che:   *Non può farsi luogo a ripartizione di somme tra soci se non per utili realmente conseguiti.* 
La norma, dunque, non proibisce la ripartizione di somme tra i soci, bensì richiede che le somme oggetto di ripartizione corrispondano ad utili effettivamente conseguiti. L'accertamento del conseguimento di utili, specie nelle societá che non soggiaciono ad un procedimento formale di approvazione del bilancio (come accade ad es. nelle S.r.l.) può avvenire anche in corso d'anno, attraverso la stesura di situazioni contabili assestate, che verrebbero conservate come prova documentale dell'esistenza di utili periodici oggetto del prelievo da parte dei soci. Quindi, alla luce di quanto precede, ove ricorrano le condizioni sopra riportate, i prelievi dei soci in conto utili ritengo siano possibili.

----------


## orbietmorbi

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;311904]1) Le snc, come le srl del resto, non possono erogare acconti su utili non ancora conseguiti ; pertanto questi sono assolutamente illegittimi  
quindi cosa si rischia?

----------


## danilo sciuto

[QUOTE=orbietmorbi;311911]  

> 1) Le snc, come le srl del resto, non possono erogare acconti su utili non ancora conseguiti ; pertanto questi sono assolutamente illegittimi  
> quindi cosa si rischia?

  Una azione di responsabilità verso l'amministratore, ad esempio.

----------


## Roberto72

Siamo sicuri che una snc che distribuisce utili o acconto di utili debba versare ritenute di acconto per i soci?

----------


## studiovera

No, non siamo per niente sicuri.

----------


## roby

solo per essere di aiuto alla discussione e a chi si occupa di queste cose segnalo hce in due diverse occasioni mi sono capitati tra le mani avvisi di accertamento dell'agenzia delle entrate che hanno considerato ricavi in nero i prelievi di denaro per la quota che superava l'utile d'esercizio.
Li ho avuti solo in visione, non erano di mia competenza; secondo me sono illegittimi, non so se poi è stato avviato un contenzioso. 
però, in aggiunta ai problemini già più sopra indicati, si consideri anche questa ipotesi nel momento in cui si prelevano utili in eccedenza rispetto a quanto si dichiara... 
Le casse sociali non sono un bancomat da cui poter prelevare a piacimento... 
:-)

----------


## Roberto72

> solo per essere di aiuto alla discussione e a chi si occupa di queste cose segnalo hce in due diverse occasioni mi sono capitati tra le mani avvisi di accertamento dell'agenzia delle entrate che hanno considerato ricavi in nero i prelievi di denaro per la quota che superava l'utile d'esercizio.
> Li ho avuti solo in visione, non erano di mia competenza; secondo me sono illegittimi, non so se poi è stato avviato un contenzioso. 
> però, in aggiunta ai problemini già più sopra indicati, si consideri anche questa ipotesi nel momento in cui si prelevano utili in eccedenza rispetto a quanto si dichiara... 
> Le casse sociali non sono un bancomat da cui poter prelevare a piacimento... 
> :-)

  Mi pare una tesi azzardata quella dell'agenzia.... 
Per quanto ne so io invece ci potrebbero essere problemi di deduzione degli eventuali interessi passivi per finanziamenti accesi a causa dello squilibrio finanziario (cioè la società contrae finanziamenti cui non avrebbe avuto necessità se i soci non avessero prelevato cifre maggiori rispetto a quanto di loro competenza).

----------


## shailendra

> Mi pare una tesi azzardata quella dell'agenzia.... 
> Per quanto ne so io invece ci potrebbero essere problemi di deduzione degli eventuali interessi passivi per finanziamenti accesi a causa dello squilibrio finanziario (cioè la società contrae finanziamenti cui non avrebbe avuto necessità se i soci non avessero prelevato cifre maggiori rispetto a quanto di loro competenza).

  Quoto Roberto72. Anche per me l'unico problema può essere quello della deduzione degli interessi passivi.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Quoto Roberto72. Anche per me l'unico problema può essere quello della deduzione degli interessi passivi.

  Il codice civile (2303) non dice che i prelievi di somme nelle S.N.C. non possono essere fatti. Stabilisce, invece, che devono corrispondere ad utili e gli utili possono essere calcolati anche per periodi inferiori all'anno.  
Basta procedere con la redazione di situazioni contabili assestate alla data del prelievo, da conservare agli atti, visto che in questo tipo di società non esiste un procedimento formale di approvazione del bilancio come nelle società di capitali. 
E' chiaro come dice Roby, che se si preleva, quanto prelavato corrisponde ad un anticipo sugli utili, tant'è che in tutti i libri di ragioneria i prelievi dei soci sono crediti da conguaglaire con i debiti verso i soci per gli utili annuali.  
Condivido, parzialmente, il discorso sulla indeducibilità degli interessi passivi (ad es. da scoperto di c/c) perchè a questo punto se devono essere depennati dalla deducibilità fiscale i costi per prelievi oltre fido, devono eserre depennati i ricavi finanziari (anche se oggi il tasso di interesse attivo per i clienti è nella maggior parte dei casi pari a zero) degli apporti diretti dei soci che non promanano dalla gestione d'impresa. 
Se si volesse operare in un modo corretto, bisognerebbe isolare i movimenti precipuamente societari dai movimenti personali e creare uno scalare ad hoc. Non si può depennare tutto, anche gli interessi che pago per i movimenti della società.

----------

